# How to disable that annoying "Run over Wifi" Popup!



## reistar

Finally!

Was searching through activities using ADW today, and I think I found a way to disable the wifi popup!

So these instructions are rough and assumes you have ADW launcher (Should work with Launcher Pro as well):
1) From the ADW desktop, make sure you have free space.
2) Menu -> Add -> Custom Shortcut -> Pick your activity -> Activities
3) Scroll down and click on "Service Mode" then click on HiddenMenuWifiOffload.
4) Click OK and open your new shortcut.
5) Disable...and profit!

Let me know if this works for you guys! Oh, and careful with the other service mode activities, you could easily screw up your phone!

-reistar


----------



## knightcrusader

Works for me so far. I toggled WiFi here at work and back to 4G, and then launched Amazon Appstore, and when it usually nags me to switch back to WiFi.... it didn't!! 

You are the man!


----------



## jbmilman

Working good for me to!

Excellent find!!! cannot thank you enough!! that was killing me!

thank you thank you!


----------



## DemoManMLS

Now just to find a way to do this with Go Launcher.


----------



## knightcrusader

You don't have to keep ADW installed. I installed it, did the change, and uninstalled it. Not a big deal.


----------



## jbmilman

any clue on how to remove the wifi from the notification yet?


----------



## dwitherell

Both of these are removed in TweakStock...


----------



## rpmtech

dwitherell said:


> Both of these are removed in TweakStock...


Flashed this ROM today, good stuff! Only things I found is that it didn't disable the Run Over WIFI popup and I had to apply the fix above. Other than that everything else has worked.


----------



## dwitherell

rpmtech said:


> Flashed this ROM today, good stuff! Only things I found is that it didn't disable the Run Over WIFI popup and I had to apply the fix above. Other than that everything else has worked.


Yeah, now that I think about it that missed the first release... oops. My bad. It has since been disabled, and as soon as I have accumulated enough stuff to warrant an update it will be included. Sorry about that - sometimes I get confused between what's been released and what's been figured out!


----------



## Skylinez

Worked for me thanks man, its been bugging me for sooooo long.


----------



## dwitherell

Tweakstock 1.4 has been released - and it disables the app-over-wifi notification!


----------

